# Hand Comparison- Brock Lesnar/Shane Carwin



## Sex God (Apr 5, 2010)

Wow, wouldn't want to be on the receiving end of those things! He's got some cannon balls on him.


ps. Sorry the pic is so big


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Ahhh, the pixels are attacking.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Fixed, now they have to click it, so their ready for it.

Shane Carwin has HUGE hands.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Welcome to the Forum! :thumb02:

It could also be that Carwin's hand is a bit swollen after fighting Mir. He swung with that right hand a lot. It does look a bit red and swollen. I know that his hands are bigger, but I don't think they are that much bigger.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Carwin's hand is wrapped for his fight when he squeezes to make a fist it's gonna look bigger....I'm pulling for Carwin....:thumbsup:


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

His hands are a little bigger but they do wear the same size of gloves so there can't be that much of a difference.


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

I remember them saying Carwin had bigger gloves at one point... I think


----------



## SonofJor-El (Jan 20, 2008)

Rogan looks like he's holding in a fart in that picture.


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

lol, yes hand size means everything, please everyone bet Carwin so I win more on Brock the Lock, thanks in advance


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

joey__stalin said:


> I remember them saying Carwin had bigger gloves at one point... I think


Yep I'm pretty sure Lesnar's are 4xl and Carwins are 5xl, both had to be custom made for their giant hands...


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

There's a lot of manliness in this thread. Wait until fight day. Deadliest Warrior shit going on here.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

joey__stalin said:


> I remember them saying Carwin had bigger gloves at one point... I think


Looks like you are correct now. I remembered that Lesnar started with a 3XL but was having trouble getting his hands into them so moved up to 4XL which is what Carwin was using. But it looks like Carwin had some 5XL gloves made up since then.


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

You would be correct sir :thumbsup:


T.Bone said:


> Yep I'm pretty sure Lesnar's are 4xl and Carwins are 5xl, both had to be custom made for their giant hands...


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

carwins hands look allot bigger because they are wrapped and in gloves plus brocks hand is a tad higher, i tried iagining their hands both with out gloves and also faced the same way and i think they are similar size.

for example look at your own hand in a fist, look at the finger side then look at the other side, the finger size looks allot bigger, now add tape and gloves plus the added swollen tissue from just being in a fight


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Theyve said from beginning that Carwins had even bigger hands than lesnar. that being said even ignoring the gloves and only looking at the skin in this picture Lesnars hand looks like it could fit inside of Carwins lol.

HAND HUNGRY HAND WANT EAT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

Good for Carwin, maybe those slightly bigger hands will help him a bit when he is covering his face with them against Brock's G&P.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Doesn't look good for Brock. By all accounts he only wins fights because of his sheer size (not his athleticim or been wrestling since the age of 5) and now he is fighting a guy who is of equal size and *gasp* has bigger hands.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

If I'm not mistaken, Brock wears regular 4XL gloves, Carwin has to cut them on the sides in order to wear them normally.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Carwin trains with 5xl but wears 4xl on fight night, he cuts them a bit they can fit more easily. I think the size of Carwins hands are a bit smaller then that what you see there in comparison. He is wearing gloves and his hands are taped up really good, which might make them swell up even a tiny bit.


----------



## Dream-On-101 (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm just suprised the UFC hasnt tried to claim Carwin has 12XL gloves or something equally ridiculous - remember, he is 6 foot 5....right?

Either way, both these guys have huge boulders for hands. If one connects even quite well with the other ones chin, he goes down. End of story.


----------



## Hank Jr (Nov 19, 2009)

Not that hand size is a factor in fights. But you could even make a case that the smaller hands would make for a better punch; same speed arm and body mass with a smaller point of impact. Not that I really believe that eitehr way- just shows you could make any point you want to.

And with the UFC's touting of Carwin being '6'5"' and brocks weight (yets surprisingly also shorter than Mir at the same time and must show his extreme dedication by cutting from 285 to 256 for weigh ins) - both which are not even close to being true, 

I woldn't be surprised if those gloves were XXL with some extra X's stitched on- or that the UFC has their own unique glove size system. Maybe BJ Penn has XL UFC gloves?

Long story short- who cares about stats, especially this one, when we have outcomes to settle things?


----------

